# Is it possible to put the auger on backwards?



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

I have an 80s Simplicity 860 and had to put the auger back together, and I remember looking at the assy drawing before I started, and it said that each of the auger pieces are marked "L", and "R", but of course no such markings, and I left the drawings at work so I couldn't refrence them when I was putting it back together. Am I going to have to tear this thing back apart, or doesn't it really matter to much?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

yes, they can be installed backwards! 
If you can post a photo, it should be clear if they are on backwards or not..
the *front* of the augers should angle inward toward the top, and toward the center on both sides, like this:










Scot


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Another way to tell is to just spin the impeller in the normal direction of travel. Then picture something or even put something on the floor between the augers. If the object moves towards the center of the bucket you are good. If it moves towards the edges of the bucket you have your L and R flipped. Some augers can also be put on upside down depending on how they bolt to the shaft.


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

Dag-nab it they are on backwards, I better get that fixed asap, theyre calling for 4-6 inches tonight


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Better to find out now rather than be out there in the cold and you can't figure out why it isn't moving much snow.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I never thought about it, if they are on backwards what would happen when you went to use it?
Would it roll the snow out the front then?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Instead of the augers forcing snow toward the center of the bucket and the impeller, they would move the snow to the outside edge of the bucket! You would still get a little snow coming out the chute, but not much..basically the snowblower would lose 95% of its effeciency, because the augers would be moving snow away from the impeller instead of towards it..


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I wonder how many did that accidentally, then sold the machine because it didn't work right anymore thinking it was something else wrong?
I bet someone somewhere has done that and just bought another blower.
Something to keep in mind if your looking at used blowers the advertise they don't really blow the snow anymore huh?
Some don't know much about machines period, even the simple stuff.

I was going around to different lawnmower shops looking for an old Jacobson's lawnmower drive belt years ago. No one seemed to have one.
I walked into one shop and a big Harley type of guy was explaining to a Clark Kent type of guy how to change the oil in the new lawnmower he had just bought. He told him just warm it up and unscrew the plug and the oil will come out. Then just add a quart (or whatever it was) and it is done.
The guy said he didn't trust his mechanical ability to do it and would prefer to set up an appointment for him to do. As much as the guy tried to explain how easy it was the guy wanted to set up appointments to have him do it.
The guy told him that it was a minimum $45 bucks labor rate just to add the oil and he would be better off doing it himself. But the guy insisted for him to set up an appointment.
After he left he rolled his eyes and said do you believe that?
He said that 75% of his sales are to buyers like that.

I told him heck it keeps you in business right?
He smiled and said yep but I feel like I am stealing their money. 
I told him not to worry about it as I saw that he tried over and over (too long as I was waiting) and his customer was happy. 
Heck, I would change oil all day at $45 bucks a pop! Quit my job and do it out of my garage, charge them a pickup and delivery charge too. Have a special with the oil change? Only $25 bucks labor to install a new plug with every oil change?

You have to watch what you buy used today, it may have been a Clark Kent type of guy that had tried to do something himself then just decided it was best to get rid of it. Sometimes you could get a deal that way other times you might end up getting burnt.

I knew a guy who handled the repairing and assembly part of Sears machines at Sears. He told me you wouldn't believe the number of buyers who forgot to add oil to the new machine and blew them up. 
Back then Sears would take them back and he would fix and sell them half price, I don't know about now.
I think the new machines come with oil in them now, because so many buyers have started them up without the oil?


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

$45!!! I can do a full syn oil change in my car for less money


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

topher5150 said:


> $45!!! I can do a full syn oil change in my car for less money


Sure you can. That's why the tech was trying to talk the owner into doing it himself so the tech could actually do some repair work that was needed and the owner could save a few bucks. 

For some, they have a lot of money and don't want to be bothered. Some have had a bad experience trying to fix something and now religiously stay away from anything mechanical and others just have no clue, no tools and need someone elses help.


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Sure you can. That's why the tech was trying to talk the owner into doing it himself so the tech could actually do some repair work that was needed and the owner could save a few bucks.
> 
> For some, they have a lot of money and don't want to be bothered. Some have had a bad experience trying to fix something and now religiously stay away from anything mechanical and others just have no clue, no tools and need someone elses help.


these people are the reason i dumpster dive


----------



## chilly (Oct 11, 2018)

Lol resurrecting this old thread because... yes... "a friend" put his machine back together with the augers on the wrong sides after a full in-depth servicing. First snow of the year - 4-5" of the worst wettest wet slush and it wasn't pushing ANYTHING out the chute. First snowfall with a new-used machine. PRO 11.5 hp 26"... should have NO problem. What's up? Engine doesn't sound like it's bogging at all... what did I buy? Are the impeller clearances that bad? maybe 1/4"? A guy across the street has a commercial JD blower that's at least throwing 5-10' of this slush. Oh dear... I guess I'll check the compression - it seemed like such a good deal.

oh wait... hey... it's a solid shaft... both augers turn the same direction... that means the can't be interchangeable? 

Answer is that it will essentially plow your driveway - pushing snow/slush off to the sides of the blower, rather than into the auger to throw. It will be - as someone else quoted - about 95% inefficient.... like throw it away inefficient.

Well, at least I know how it goes together now, and everything's greased up nicely. Shouldn't take me more than a 1/2 hour to swap them back around for next time.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Big Ed said:


> I wonder how many did that accidentally, then sold the machine because it didn't work right anymore thinking it was something else wrong?
> I bet someone somewhere has done that and just bought another blower.
> Something to keep in mind if your looking at used blowers the advertise they don't really blow the snow anymore huh?
> Some don't know much about machines period, even the simple stuff.
> ...



Clark Kent types couldn't even get the rakes out to fluck them up when reinstalling them


----------

